# benadryl liquid or caplet?



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

my dog are itchy and scratchy like crazy these day .. probly food allergy since i introduced wellness fish food since like 5 days . but now i just want to break down the crazy itchy mood . so here is my question .. should i buy liquid bottle of denadryl or the caplet one ? and for the liquid one , what is the dosage ?

thx u


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Caplets, the liquid contains xylitol (sp?) that makes dogs ill. Check with your veterinarian for dosage. Many will give it to you over the phone!


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

thx for fast answer .. ive been told 1 mg per pound ! im going to by tablet later today ! at costco !! thx u


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I buy the Meijer equivilant brand of benedryl, it is a third of the cost. 
Make sure you have humidity in your home, dry air will cause the dogs to be itchy too.


----------

